# xenesthis sp blue



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi all. Is there anyone on here who has one of these beauties??
I think they are a stunning T, and am thinking about getting one. 
Just curious if u have one, what u think of it, temperment in ur care, and if ud recommend it. Thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 8, 2015)

Ah ah ah, i can only say that your taste of T's is great man. That genus, _Xenesthis_, isn't a so much difficult one to care for. I never owned one of those, but a 0.1 _Xenesthis immanis_, yes, long time ago.

Personally, as far as the attitude is concerned, i prefer "Genics" one  i prefer the hobby classic _Phormictopus cancerides_, however, not to mention genus _Pamphobeteus_ those are great, only cons is high price (at least here) and availability.

I love those and ASAP i need to buy some. Bottom line, go for that, man, if you have the chance... they are great.


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 8, 2015)

Awesome. Thx! I already have a cancerides sling and love it so far. If I can find a blue, I'm gonna pull the trigger





Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah ah, i can only say that your taste of T's is great man. That genus, _Xenesthis_, isn't a so much difficult one to care for. I never owned one of those, but a 0.1 _Xenesthis immanis_, yes, long time ago.
> 
> Personally, as far as the attitude is concerned, i prefer "Genics" one  i prefer the hobby classic _Phormictopus cancerides_, however, not to mention genus _Pamphobeteus_ those are great, only cons is high price (at least here) and availability.
> 
> I love those and ASAP i need to buy some. Bottom line, go for that, man, if you have the chance... they are great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Dec 8, 2015)

I have X.intermedia they have always been in the dream spider category for me and I got lucky and my dream of owning them came true. I find them fascinating tarantulas . A bit defensive but for the most part easy going.  I keep mine with deep sub and cork hides, plastic plants and always a large water dish. They like it on the humid side. In my experience slings to Juvenal till about 3-4 inch is burrowing stage. Once they get large they don't dig much but will instead use cork hides. They do however poses some pretty serious hairs that they don't hesitate to use if disturbed too much. I would have many more if I could find them lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EDED (Dec 8, 2015)

^^^good info

to add 
I think I got all the hair from poor choice for container.

If you can get a side sliding door type or whatever you can think of that will disturb the spider least then you wont have the spider freaking out each time opening the lid and kicking hair. 

sp. blue is nice. I kept one female and sold a pair

they can tolerate warm temp and cooler temp too.  
They are always moving stuff around the container.  Maybe its just mine hating the set up I provided haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 8, 2015)

Just shipped out my adult female today to her new owner.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 8, 2015)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Just shipped out my adult female today to her new owner.


Holy crap, she's a beauty!!!!! Have any more? Any slings? I want one baaad


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 8, 2015)

SpiderDad61 said:


> Holy crap, she's a beauty!!!!! Have any more? Any slings? I want one baaad


 No I do not have another. This female is no longer mine but she is suppose to come back to me as soon as the immature male molts. The immature male is owned by a friend of mine. 
The new owner knows someone with a mature male that he will try to pair with first.

---------- Post added 12-08-2015 at 09:52 PM ----------




Blue Jaye said:


> I have X.intermedia they have always been in the dream spider category for me and I got lucky and my dream of owning them came true. I find them fascinating tarantulas . A bit defensive but for the most part easy going.  I keep mine with deep sub and cork hides, plastic plants and always a large water dish. They like it on the humid side. In my experience slings to Juvenal till about 3-4 inch is burrowing stage. Once they get large they don't dig much but will instead use cork hides. They do however poses some pretty serious hairs that they don't hesitate to use if disturbed too much. I would have many more if I could find them lol.


 You know I'll be honest with you back in 2004 I had a adult female immanis during that time I thought since they came from a tropical region that I needed to keep them humid, this was a bad idea. She did not last a year with me. As slings and juvies I do agree to keep them humid but I was told that they do better on the dry side. So far by me keeping X. immanis, intermedia, X. sp. "White" and X. sp. "Blue" has done extremely well on the dry side. 
The only other time I keep them humid is when they are about to molt regardless of the size that they are at.

---------- Post added 12-08-2015 at 10:24 PM ----------

Here is my Xenesthis sp. "White". The substrate has a little wet do to spilling water. Ever since it was a baby it has had a regenerating leg problem. The last molt resulted with the patella of the leg sitting in the grown instead of upwards like it normally should.







---------- Post added 12-08-2015 at 10:26 PM ----------

Here is my Xenesthis intermedia. As you can see the substrate is completely dry


----------



## KatOrr (Jan 16, 2016)

My Skittles. Had another molt after this pic. Much more leggier. I suspect male but hasn't given me the opportunity to grab the molt. If it is male, I will be selling him. Will be put to good use

Reactions: Like 1


----------

